
Uber says drivers aren’t core to its business, won’t classify them as employees - elmrunner
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/11/20861362/uber-ab5-tony-west-drivers-core-ride-share-business-california
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20944158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20944158)

------
whateveracct
> “Drivers would not be able to choose when to sign on anytime they want it,”
> he said. “They would work in shifts like every other employee works in
> shifts."... > Experts have said there is nothing in federal or state law
> that precludes Uber from offering its drivers the same flexibility as
> employees as they have now as contractors.

I wonder if it grates on the soul to spew propaganda on behalf of Uber of all
things.

------
vannevar
Let's not forget that this is a company that was built by violating the law in
cities across the country. It's not surprising they wouldn't be squeamish
about flaunting it now.

------
Apocryphon
Given all of the layoffs that company have just conducted- who _is_ core to
their business?

~~~
bdcravens
Google Play and Apple App Store employees?

